# madison county



## woodsman1

Well still no signs of life. Walked bout 5 miles yesterday an areas still look dead. Hope these warmer days an rain helps. Found roughly 150 lbs last year. Some are saying due to the drought last year that this should be a record year. I am new to this site this year. I have always watched it to see how other hunters are doing an thought this year I would chime in. Good luck fellow hunters. Season will be on soon


----------



## spud2434367

Ant been out yet. But its looking good. Spud (SF) old Marine.


----------



## woodsman1

Woods r still winterized. Found some potential good spots. Will keep checking an post any finds. Luckily I still have about 10lbs of dehydrated morels from last yrs finds. It had kept me satisfied for this long winter. But boy some good fresh blacks or greys would be great right now. Good thing for dehydraters.


----------



## shroomdonger

Keep us posted Woodsman, I live 5 hours north but always watch for the S Illinois reports in anticipation! Good luck!


----------



## woodsman1

So question. I dont have private property to hunt. What I look for is the wooded areas that I see have potential trees. Most of the time they are just huge sections of wooded land. I always make sure there is no private property or no trespassing signs. If not then I assume its safe an ok to hunt that area. Am I assuming right or is there a law about hiking thru propertys. Also I dont search areas that have houses on the property. Most of my areas are farm lands or areas back off of rds or highways


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Woodsman,if you aren't on city,state or federal land you are trespassing on private land posted or not.


----------



## spud2434367

Sorry if this goes 2 times. Have you ever found morels before the may apple comes up.


----------



## woodsman1

Is there away to find out if its city. Most of my areas are along a river. No houses around an no signs


----------



## morelas must-shroom

If its in the country probably not city land. Find a house and ask. Anyone living in the area should know whose property it is.


----------



## woodsman1

Thank you for the Info. Most areas are along the river bottoms. I try to stay clear of any areas I think may be personal property. Took a soil temp today. Was around 50. But still need the warm days. Still a couple weeks I think. Checked a few of my normal hiney holes today in the rain. Still not much life. Hopefully will see some major changes in the nest week


----------



## shroomdonger

I wouldn't assume property is public without knowing for sure. Contact the County Soil and Water Office. They normally have a county plat book. Once you have found some potential grounds, make sure you check the rules, some places do not allow shroomers. Also, it's turkey season, so be careful and know where you are going so you don't end up in a hunted area.


----------



## woodsman1

Well we definitely got the rain now we just need some warmer days. Im hoping with the longer winter it will giv us a longer morel season. I have been scouting out a few new areas to try. If any one is looking for a hunting partner I am self employed so I can be free any day while others r working. That way we can get an early jump. I would never ask to show me your honey holes nor will I show mine (every hunter has to have there little secrets) but if any one has scouted any new areas they wana try I could also share some of the areas I have scouted. Im pretty good at finding them. Usually pull bout 150lbs a year. Any ways let me no. Good luck shroomers its coming


----------



## ztankr

looks like Saturday will be a good day to start looking. Can't wait!!!


----------



## morrel huntin 77

APRIL 14TH MORRELS WILL BE UP FORSURE . FIGURE THE BLACKS WILL BE UP THIS THURSDAY .


----------



## old henry

They are up in So IL( So IL in my opinion is everything south of I-64) Come down this way or wait up there. It wont be long for y'all up there


----------



## spud2434367

Around SIU, May Apples up about 2 inch. Went out for about 2 hours. No luck, People are out. No bags in hand. LOL


----------



## woodsman1

Searched 3 of my honey holes that produce early every year an always big quantities an still nothing yet. Ground has moisture but need more warm days. Mayapples up a little. Woods starting to turn green. Stepped on 2 snakes today. Thats gona be the bad part this year is being so late in the year now all the snakes will be out. Still hoping to have blacks popping by this weekend. Will be out everyday from here on out. Will keep posted


----------



## woodsman1

Searched a couple of my areas today an still nothing. Ground is starting to green up. Found a few good size patches of ramps growing already. i checked creek bottoms, South facing hills an flat lands with open canopy but no luck. Cold nites on the way may slow it down even more. Im still thinkn 2 weeks before there really up. Need more warm days


----------



## spud2434367

no luck today


----------



## woodsman1

Well I checked 3 of my honey holes today that always produce early an still nothing. These areas are 90 percent elms. One area even has some burn sites an another has some loged areas. I checked southside hills, creekbeds an flats an no luck. Think we need little more rain an definitly warmer days. Not sure how these cold nites on the way will do. Couple of my areas the greenery is starting to get thick if they don't pop soon I wont beable to find them. Thinkn bout heading south tomorro for the day


----------



## woodsman1

Well checkd couple areas today an stil nothing. Now that cold weather is on its way who knows when they will pop. Soil temp is right on, moisture, Dandelions are bloomed, mayapples are about 6in tall an woods r turning green with fround growth. What else so we need to get this started. Sorry bout the ranting but this shroomer is tired of waiting lol


----------



## woodsman1

Well still nothing yet. Someone posted on morel.net that they found 6 in madison county on the 12th but did not have a pic posted. Im thinkn next week should be on but still a couple weeks before yellows start blown up


----------



## sustainable forager

went near edwardsville today, they are definitely up, just on the right trees...maybe other trees will get started later because of the slow warmup...lotta small ones left behind too ;]


----------



## woodsman1

Its a wacky year. I have searched all my early areas an no luck. I dont have any areas n edwardsville. Guess I will just keep check n my spots. Is there any public areas in edwardsville to search. Im not familiar with that area


----------



## wildbill1758

A friend of mine found two gray's on the 11th but now cold temps might put a damper on that we need some warmer temp's here in springfield!


----------



## ztankr

nothing yet in Madison county. And with the cold I think it is going to be a little while.


----------



## spud2434367

Woodsman1,, there are a lot of spots up in Edwardsvile around SIU. If you ride around the campus you will see cars park off the road. Lot of woods around there. no one fuss's. With the rite eye and knowing you can find a good spot. most just go where others are at. enjoy my friend. I go by the name of CreekWalker. but I see you cant chang your name here. O well. Getting ready to head out will report latter. Wish I had more faith in hunting today.


----------



## spud2434367

No go. Bet I walk 5 miles. May apples don't look good. Blue bells not even open yet. Most places look to wet or to dry. Try again another day.


----------



## woodsman1

Well searched around that siu campus today. People say there finding them there but I didnt. The woods there are still somewhat dead. Little floor green popping up but did not see an false. Or may apples. I walked for about 3 hrs on southside slopes. Still yet havent seen any pictures of morels found in madison county. I have 8 areas I hunt every year an pull about 150lbs a year. 3 of my spots always produce a high number of blacks early every year an still nothing this year. We need warmer days an more warm rain. Hopefully next week they will be popping. I have a feeling its gona be a very fruitful year once they start but I think it will be a short season. Good luck shroomers. Keep us posted


----------



## woodsman1

Yippee. Searched one of my honey holes today an low an behold its finally starting. I came across well over a hundred with n a 40 sq yard area. One of my main producing spots every year. Bad thing is they were only the size of my thumb nail so I left them all. However did pick one good size black. My spots dont usually produce many blacks mostly greys a yellow. Sad thing is most of the ones I found today are already starting to get dark spots from the sun drying them out. I hope they survive an grow. Will check them again in a couple days. Did take some picks to prove findings. However they are on my phone an I cant figure out how to get them on this dam. Site. Can any one help me. There was a mixture of greys, yellows an half frees in my find today. Once again hope they dont die out on me from the direct sun


----------



## spud2434367

How to insert photos in a forum topic or topic reply?
First you need to upload the images online on a site like photobucket, flickr, google picasa and so on. After your images are done uploading, copy the link of the image you want to insert first and go back to the topic/reply. Now click on the little image icon from the menu, past the link in the “Image URL” field and click on the “Apply Image” button. You should see the image link wrapped in the necessary tags. Repeat until you are done inserting photos. After you are done writhing your topic/reply content click “Submit” and you will see the image displayed in your replay/topic.


----------



## woodsman1




----------



## woodsman1




----------



## woodsman1

http://s66.photobucket.com/user/davisdrywall1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140418_103532_zps92357ea0.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=1


----------



## david - sw il

You need to copy the HTML code.


----------



## woodsman1




----------



## woodsman1

Y do they make this so hard


----------



## woodsman1

Im having trouble with it. My pics have been downloaded from my phone to photobucket
I have copied the link to my clipboard an clicked on the tap next to the chain an pasted it. All it keeps showing me when I hit apply image is just the link not the pic wat am I doin wrong


----------



## spud2434367

When I clicked on the link you sent. I do get to see the pic's. . Not sure why there not put here.. Early some one did it but when I clicked on his photo I also got to see his other pic, family ect.. If I do the photobucket thing to post here only photos I want all to see will be there. be safe.. CreekWalker


----------



## gocards

Woodsman=bobby? I see the Davis drywall tagged in the picture. Get back to work and stop buying from Home Depot.


----------



## woodsman1

Go cards. Who ru


----------



## gocards

Clay, ive been out twice so far. Went for 2 hours today at SIUE. Didnt find any.


----------



## woodsman1

Whats goin on buddy. Did no u were a morel hunter. I dont even try to hunt siu. Its over searched. Checked couple of my areas today. Found 26 pickable size greys an a bunch that I had to leave cause way to small. Need the rain an warmth. Good luck clay lol. Maybe if ur nice il take you to secret spot of mine once they truly start popping


----------



## gocards

I've got some good areas down in Millstadt in st clair county but living in glen carbon and not really having any private ground I figured I'd give SIUE a shot. There were shoe prints in the mud so yeah, the areas I was looking were already searched recently. Still feels good to get out. And I must say I'm impressed, you bring back grouper for everyone from a fishing trip and keep morels on your plate in season. I've been keeping an eye on this post every day or so hoping people will post good news.


----------



## woodsman1

Lol. I still have a couple pounds of dehydrated morels from last season. Il bring ya some in. The ones I found today I thru on the grill on top of a steak an marinated w Italian dressing. Yummy. Yesterday an today I found a couple patches with over a hundred at one of my honey holes. Gona let them sit til after the rain. The sun was starting to dry them out ssoi had to spend most of the day covering them with leaves. Clay let me no when u got a day off an we will go hunting together if ur up for a hunting partner. We can hit some new areas that ive scoped or if you have any new areas (not ur private hiney holes) thats uve scoped let me no. U got my number next week is gona be a great week. Will be out every day. Good thing for self employment.


----------



## frogmorton11

Working Edwardsville area tomorrow. Hope to have some good news.


----------



## woodsman1

Went back ti my honey hole today an picked 95 greys. Left about same amount cause they were so small. Will go bavk later this week to grab those. Good luck everyone. Let the shrooming begin


----------



## woodsman1

Found these today at one of my spots under 2 trees with n 20 ft of each other. Found them the other day but were very small. Went back today an they were bigger an pickable. Some of them are a little sun an wind burnt. But still not bad for on 30 min in tje woods today


----------



## woodsman1




----------



## ztankr

Found 35 greys and blacks in Alhambra yesterday. I think after the rain on Thursday this weekend is going to be awesome!


----------



## woodsman1

Found 63 greys an 27 good size yellows yesterday at one of my normal spots. Have had a couple good flushes this year in 2 of my areas but a couple other areas still are not yet producing large amounts. Tole so far this year put me up to almost 300 morels picked so far


----------



## woodsman1

Went back oyt today an found a mixture of bout 60 black yellows an grey. A few were drying up. Still havent seen the big flushes at my honey holes that im used to seeing. This rain will hopefully get them fully popping this weekend


----------



## ace

Has anybody ever hunted the kaskaskia river bank. I am 32 and its my 2nd year in the game and haven't found a mushroom one! Pity party here. I live in new Athens any help would be awesome.


----------



## allen730877

I found about 15, mostly small in Edwardsville (SIUE area) Monday or Tuesday. I've been leaving some of the smaller ones to come back for them either tomorrow or Saturday. Hopefully this rain helps. Going to Carlinville later today so hope to find some up there. My mouth is watering!


----------



## woodsman1

Found this nice haul today in little over an hr


----------



## funguy3721

Hello fellow mushroom hunters TIs the season! Im here in st, clair county/ madison county, It seems like a late season, Have been checking some of my honeyholes every couple of days, Didn't have any luck until The 22nd. found 13 Then, However yesterday was a GREAT day for me, I was walking towards one of my honeyholes and saw a large patch of mayapples with my fiance and decided to pop in for a look, walked the hillside with no such luck We got to the bottom and she spotted a small one, we began to look around the area and there were grays EVERYWHERE! we picked atleast 200 near some elms with dutch elm disease and one of the legendary puker trees  After a bit of picking she asked if we could find a good place to sit and smoke a cigarette, i decided sure but let me find one so we can look near it while were smoking, sure enough we did, As i was looking around the flat land there was a creek with a 5 foot drop off next to it and i hopped down and saw the absolute biggest cluster i have ever seen in person there were around 50 in one cluster it was amazing (will add pics later can anyone help me out with how to put pics on here?) We left quite a few to grow and set off further as i tripped over a log my fiance looked down and spotted the first blondes of the year  we ended up finding about 25 30 blondes (all good size) on top of it all and in total in about two hours left with about eight pounds, ALL of the mushrooms we found were NOT on hillsides yet they were on the bottoms of the hills and towards creeks The four days of rain we are supposed to get will pop them up on the hills The moisture content on the hillsides just isn't high enough yet This season may be later than usual but due to the good freezes we had in winter in my opinion will cause huge flushes all over even though the season has already kicked off in about 5 days we will have PRIME mushroom hunting get ready folks it's on. Morels, crappie, ticks HERE WE COME  Also if anyone wants to buy a bit i wouldn't mind selling some, my email is [email protected] phone is 618 420 5790 IF you want to buy some, need a hunting buddy, or if you have land and can no longer hunt due to age, or are just plain lazy give me a call or an email and we will get to it.I would be willing to travel for prime locations Anyone with land they would like hunted please feel free to call i will pick them for you for a good cut of the mushrooms Thank you for reading this long message Best of luck hunters again please let me know how to post pics so i can Thanks folks  HAPPY HUNTING


----------



## funguy3721

Also i have a question, I always find lots of reds Gyromitras (false morels or beefsteak mushrooms) I am aware they are no good to eat, I found a different species of red yesterday though Usually the ones i find are stuffed on the inside these were almost hollow with smaller tops than the huge gyromitras NO they were not peckerheads does anyone have a clue what species they would be/?


----------



## david - sw il

Some pretty good hunting the past few days around here! Found just shy of 9 pounds. Greys and a few yellows are in full swing. Hillsides were dry before yesterday's rain, the key was staying low on the hillsides and in the valleys. Next week should be the peak with these warm rains.

<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/?action=view&amp;current=IMAG0493_zps66c76e46.jpg">


----------



## aeldsidhe

funguy3721 - I sent you an email Saturday afternoon but never got a reply. I was wanting to buy some morels to take to a family gathering after a wake on Sunday in honor of my cousin Mike, an avid morel hunter. I'm in STL County, but I was all over Madison and St. Clair on Saturday and was hoping to meet up with you to make the purchase. Please check your email and your trash.


----------



## david - sw il

Aw, somebody's jealous...


----------



## shroomhunting

You leave my honey boo alone! Nice haul David. See you in a few weeks. I'd invite jmiff along if he were friendlier.


----------



## david - sw il

Love you too!


----------



## allen730877

So I was wondering what the experts think the Morels will do after some of the cooler temperatures we are about to have. Also I will be gone till next Thursday so won't have another chance to hunt until Friday. Will Friday be too late on finding any more? I am somewhat of a beginner to morel hunting so I am not aware of the time frame for morels. Thanks in advance. Happy Hunting!


----------



## spud2434367

Been pulling them in the last few days. Bunches of them around SIUE.


----------



## david - sw il

Pulled over 8 pounds on N slopes Thursday afternoon. Lots of big yellows and a few fresh greys. Some of the yellows were falling over and rotting. Season is getting ready to wrap up after the string of 80s next week. Been a pretty good season, nearing 20 pounds so far. Almost a non season for blacks though.

<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/?action=view&amp;current=IMAG0497_zps09c25a23.jpg">









<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/?action=view&amp;current=IMAG0498_zpsb3b5e9d8.jpg">


----------



## livenlearn

Hi, just visiting and found this site by accident. Only here 2 more days and was wondering if anyone is going out after work over the next few day in edwardsville area. I'd love to tag alonG as a first timer and find out how this works. You could keep all we find as i'm staying in a hotel. Just board and would love to try it out. Thanks. Oh. I'm from colorad and here working for 2 weeks.


----------



## allen730877

Morels gonna pop up again this week?


----------

